# Please help convert a sposie user!



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, ladies please be gentle with me. I use sposies but would like to move to cloth. I am hesitant. I don't know anyone that uses cloth. So, not only do I not have any support, but I have no role models. I've never seen the process.

I went to a cloth diaper seminar the other day which was very informative about the products, but not the process. There wasn't time to talk about the how. I know the why - that's why I'd like to switch. But the HOW is where my hang up is at. The biggest criticism of CD from those who don't is that it's too much work. I am not opposed to hard work, but I don't want it to take over my life. Please ladies tell me everything.

I am in the process of reading every single thread in this forum, but I thought I'd take a little break and ask some of my own questions.

What kind of set up do I need? Seems like ideally I would have a bathroom that had a W/D in it with a changing table, but that's not realistic!!

So... just diaper pail in the babe's room, put the poopy diaper aside, change, bring to toilet, dump out poop, put in pail, wash every 2 days or so?

What if it's a runny poop? Do I need to dunk it in the toilet like our mommas did?

Poop in the washer?? really?

When I'm out, I put the whole poopy diap in a wet bag and separate when I get home? - ew!

Cloth wipes?? How do you handle those? Rinse out then put in the pail?

I have a 18 month old and a babe due in May. Should I get one size pocket diapes to try it on my toddler, then when I'm completely transformed, maybe some fitteds or contours with covers for the newborn? I am not afraid of the upfront cost of the pockets (not because we're flush, but because I put a value on making investments). But if you think prefolds or fitteds or whatever are easier to learn on I'm game.

I realize these questions and concerns of mine are common sense to all of you and quite possibly have been addressed here before and other places. I also realize I sound like a dodo (but that's a risk I'm willing to take to learn and change  I just want some real life answers from mommas who do it. Please don't just tell me it's easy with an eye roll - that's what I felt like I got the other day and it's not helpful. Tell me why you love it, why it's easy, why I should do it.

I soooo appreciate anything you have to say (even if you roll your eyes when you do it  Thanks!!


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

I got on this morning to post basically the same thing. My DS in 9 weeks old and I have been using disposable diaper mostly because of convenience (my MIL has bought us a big box of diapers every time we see her). But I would really like to start using cloth diapers, but I am not really sure how. I was hoping I could come on here and get my questions answered.
I f you could tell me everything I need to know I would appreciate it.

How many diapers do I need to buy? What styles, brands are best? I really like the fitted ones, but not sure if I can afford that. Will "one-size" really fit any size?

What other supplies do I need?

How do you wash them? What kind of detergent? What do you do with newborn, breastfed poopy diapers?

Any other information would be really great. Thank you


----------



## LaFlaca1226 (Oct 17, 2007)

Your questions are just like the ones I had, so don't worry! I certainly don't have all the answers because I've only been CDing for like 3 or 4 weeks, but I love it. I don't find it to be too much work. I do a load of diapers every other day and hang the stained ones up in the sun on the off day (if it's sunny!).

My baby is still EBF, so her poops are still that benign mustard-seedy stuff. I just put the poopy dipes in the dry pail w/ everything else (including cloth wipes, which are just washcloths). When she starts having solid poops, I will do whatever I have to in order to keep CDing.

This weekend I'm staying at my brother's house and I have to use sposies because I don't have a wetbag and I am miserable about it.







: Cloth just feels right to me.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Here's what I do. I've been cloth diapering for more than three years, and this works for us.

I change wherever I happen to be in the house. I set aside the dirty diaper, get babes happy and comfy, and then carry the dipe to the bathroom if it's poopy. I dump into the toilet whatever is dumpable. Sometimes I'll take a cloth wipe and push some of the mess into the toilet if it's sticking to the diaper. Then I dump the whole thing into a kitchen trash can with a nylon bag in it. I keep the pail in the stairwell to my basement. We have never had odor problems.

If it's just wet, it goes right in the pail.

I don't rinse. Cloth wipes just go straight into the pail, unless the mess on them is solid enough to dump in the toilet.

Then I wash every second day with cheapie store-brand laundry detergent. I run a cold prewash cycle, then wash on hot with a double rinse to be sure all the suds are rinsed out.

That's it.

The poop washes out with no problem. Breastmilk poo (or spinach-- YUCK) will occasionally stain. When that happens, if the dipe smells clean I assume it is clean. I wet it and hang it over my back porch railing in the sun. VOILA- stains are gone.

If a diaper still smells dirty, it is dirty, and I run a second hot wash.

Poop in the washer initially seems gross, but consider this. What would you do with clothes your child had accidentally pooped in? You wouldn't throw them away, you'd wash them, and figure the washer got them clean, right? Same deal with diapers.

When I'm out, I dump in a toilet if necessary and if a toilet is available. If not, I just put the whole thing in a bag and bring it home. I do keep latex gloves around for dealing with the occasional nasty mess, but usually wherever we are there's a public toilet. Plus, if you use a reusable bag to bring them home, you just throw the whole thing, bag and all, into your pail or washer, with the bag open so that the dipes falls out in the washer.

It works out to be a few extra minutes a day, but really no big deal.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm also a CD convert...started in June when DS was 15 months old. I love, love, love it. Why? Because they're better for him, better for the environment, and of course, because they're oh-so-cute









I started out washing every other day, which wasn't bad at first, but it started to feel like kind of a lot after a while, so I bought some more and switched to washing every 3 days...so much better! We use mostly trifolded prefolds and covers, hemp fitteds and wool at night, but have an ever-expanding stash of pockets for out and about and the grandmas.

I'm one of those people who _hates_ poop







:, and I tell you, it's really not as bad as it seems it would be. No toilet swishing here! If it's solid, just dump in the toilet and put the diaper in the pail (get a wetbag or 2). Get a mini-shower for spraying off the runny ones or use flushable liners if you know you're going to have a messy one. I've heard you can put breastmilk poops directly in the washer, but since I started late, I don't have personal experience.

As for being out and about, I've never _not_ been near a toilet to dispose of the poop, so I'm not sure what to tell you on that.

We were changing him in his room like always, but now we change more in the bathroom, since we're starting to introduce the potty. If you're not disposing of poop in the toilet already, it may help your 18 mo realize that "poop goes in the potty"









I, personally, would get 1/2 day's worth of pockets and 1/2 day's worth of prefolds/covers and use those for a few days (washing every day) and then buy more of what you like. The prefolds won't be wasted even if you decide not to use them as diapers since you can use them as heavy-duty burp cloths for your new babe.

All in all, CDing is more work than sposies, but not _that_ much more. And, it's fun work, IMO!

ETA: Cross-posted with Llyra


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

What kind of set up do I need? Seems like ideally I would have a bathroom that had a W/D in it with a changing table, but that's not realistic!!

So... just diaper pail in the babe's room, put the poopy diaper aside, change, bring to toilet, dump out poop, put in pail, wash every 2 days or so?

What if it's a runny poop? Do I need to dunk it in the toilet like our mommas did?

Here's our setup: Dry pail lined with a Bummis tote. Poops get flushed, if they're runny/sticky they get a quick mini-shower into the toilet (you could also use flushable liners and just dump them in the toilet. Then into the pail, wash every 2 days or so. We have a newborn so we're going through a lot of dipes right now - hers don't need to be rinsed or anything though b/c it's just breastmilk poops.

Poop in the washer?? really?

Yup, really! It gets washed out. You're flushing most of it anyway. If you're really weirded out by it you can get some Bac Out enzymatic cleaner, but some kids are very sensitive to enzymes so I'd try that out on one or two dipes first if you want to use it.

When I'm out, I put the whole poopy diap in a wet bag and separate when I get home? - ew!

Nah - no grosser than separating it at the time. The wet bag keeps in all the odors, it's not a big deal.

Cloth wipes?? How do you handle those? Rinse out then put in the pail?

I don't rinse them, just put them directly in the pail


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

It's easy! *eyeroll*

Just joking with you... but it really IS easy once you get to doing it.

I rinse NOTHING. There is NO dunking or rinsing in this house. EWWWWW. If the poo doesn't roll or shake off the diaper, in the pail it goes. I don't seperate pocket diaper pieces. They go in the washer as-is. 99% of the time they seperate in the washer. If not, I seperate them when I put them in the dryer.

I use a really big wetbag at home, and a small one when I go out. There is NO difference between how I handle cloth out of the house and in the house.

Pee diapers - Take off baby... put in wet bag... close wetbag.
Runny poop diapers - Take off baby... put in wet bag... close wetbag.
Soild poop diapers - Take off baby... shake poop off in toilet... put in wetbag... close wetbag.

I am WAY SUPER lazy if CDing was hard... I probably wouldn't do it. I'm sure some people HAVE to rinse every diaper, and seperate all the inserts... etc just because that's how they do it. But for me, it doesn't make any difference in how c lean they get, and like I said, I'm lazy.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

You guys are awesome! This is just what I wanted.
Please keep it coming...

_Pee diapers - Take off baby... put in wet bag... close wetbag.
Runny poop diapers - Take off baby... put in wet bag... close wetbag.
Soild poop diapers - Take off baby... shake poop off in toilet... put in wetbag... close wetbag._
Love this!

bump, bump, bump!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I've never used disposables but I can't imagine they'd be any less work than cloth. Going to the store, taking out the trash, constantly changing poopy clothes--yuck! Give me a load of laundry to do ANY day!

Put a diaper pail next to the changing table and line it with a pail liner. Get a sprayer that attaches to your toilet (this part is REALLY important!!!). I usually put the poopy diaper on the floor until she's all clean and in a dry diaper, then I take the poopy diaper AND the poopy wipes to the toilet, rinse them with the minishower, wring them out, and put them in the pail liner. You don't need to dunk if you have a minishower, and the minishower will get ALL the poop off the diaper and into the toilet where it belongs, so you will NOT be putting poop in the washing machine. (Although, it probably wouldn't cause problems even if you did--the point of a washing machine is, after all, to take dirty things and make them clean. The poop would rinse into the sewer the same as any other dirt.)

When out, dump whatever poop you can into the toilet and rinse it later. Or you can use flushable liners.

I really like fitteds and covers better than pockets--they're more leakproof, better for the baby's skin, more durable, and easier to get clean. Mother-ease makes fitteds and covers (they also make AIOs) that are a great value for the money.

I think cloth diapering is the most fun part of having a baby. They're just so soft and fluffy and wonderful!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I am a sposie user too and would LOVE to CD my upcoming (due in July) new one!!....BUT I have NO IDEA where to start!!

Please Help!









TIA!!


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama to 2 girls* 
I am a sposie user too and would LOVE to CD my upcoming (due in July) new one!!....BUT I have NO IDEA where to start!!

Please Help!









TIA!!

Reading the threads on here is a great place to start...gets you excited about it







Also, just google cloth diapers and you will get lots of good info and some sites that sell diapers....oh the cuteness...they're irresistable! However, I think you can get overwhelmed with all of the choices, so at some point, you just have to dive in and buy a few. Buy several different types if you can, to see what works best and what you're most comfortable using.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
So... just diaper pail in the babe's room, put the poopy diaper aside, change, bring to toilet, dump out poop, put in pail, wash every 2 days or so?
My set up is actually in my living room since our bedroom is upstairs. I have a Bummis Tote Bag .and it sits in a spring up laundry basket. I don't rinse my diapers I just put them in the bag. I have enough diapers to last me several days of washing but I wash about every third day

What if it's a runny poop? Do I need to dunk it in the toilet like our mommas did? No I just use the quick rinse setting before I do any detergent wash.

Poop in the washer?? really?







Yes it will be OK. Just put any solid chunks in the toilet.

When I'm out, I put the whole poopy diap in a wet bag and separate when I get home? - ew! Everyone does this differently. I just toss it in the bag and seperate things when I wash. There is always a clean spot you can grab the diaper to undo it.

Cloth wipes?? How do you handle those? Rinse out then put in the pail? No rinsing!







: I have a wipe warmer and a solution I bought on hyenacart. I make a batch of a dozen. That lasts me a couple days. I don't wipe with every pee. We used disposable wipes with DD because she is four and DH uses a gazillion wipes on poops.

I have a 18 month old and a babe due in May. Should I get one size pocket diapes to try it on my toddler, then when I'm completely transformed, maybe some fitteds or contours with covers for the newborn? I am not afraid of the upfront cost of the pockets (not because we're flush, but because I put a value on making investments). But if you think prefolds or fitteds or whatever are easier to learn on I'm game.

Ok IMO the hardest part about cloth is the wash routine and TBH some pockets are terrible with washing. They retain stink and sometimes you have to play with the wash routine. Fuzzi Bunz is having clearances all over the place so if you want you can start with those. I haven't done one size diapers. For an infant I would get some pockets/fitteds and prefolds. It will take you a little bit to get the hang of the prefolds and there are some times when you will want a pocket/fitted and not want to mess with the prefold. IMO the cord/wiggly/newborn stage (so what the first week?) is hard to prefold. You can resell on the TP so keep that in mind when buying for your newborn.


.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

subbing. I really really wanna do this with the new LO expected in June - wanted to with DD, too, but life was crazy at the time and it wasn't super high on the priority list.

Plus, this time I'll have a washer and dryer, which should help a wee bit.


----------



## bonichka (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been thinking about switching to CD fo a while now. I didn't even consider it pre-baby - no one I know does it. But, my baby is 5 months old (today actually), and it just feels wrong every time I throw away a disposable, nevermind taking out the bag full of them.
So, last night I couldn't sleep. I started reading threads on this board, and using the ads in Mothering mag to look up CD online sellers/info, and I was up till 6 AM!! I slept for a couple hours (fortunately DD obliged by taking an early AM nap). Then I looked here again, and this blessing of a thread was here. The posts from experienced CD moms have really brought it all together for me.

So I'd like to add a couple more questions to the mix if I may -
As others have mentioned, the choices & variety are overwhelming. Last night on jilliansdrawers.com I saw a starter package "Changingdiapers, changing minds," that includes 1 Kissaluvs Fitted, 2 Chinese Prefolds, 1 Fuzzi Bunz with Insert, 1 Happy Heiny with Insert, 1 bumgenius One-Size, 1 bumgenius All-In-One, 1 Bumpy Organic Cotton Cover, 1 Snappi.
Do you think this might be a good place to start? My concern is - are there enough diapers here to really get a feel for what CD is like on a daily basis, or is it too much variety?

I'm also wondering what I need accessory-wise to start out? DD is still EBF for now, but solids aren't too far off, so I'd like to try it out with easy poops first









One more thing. Do you use no ointment with the average diaper change? I'm a big A&D user right now, and DD'd skin has been beautiful. Do you really not need it with CD?

Thanks for all the info already posted, and TIA for any additional help!!


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

It's so nice how the universe provides, isn't it?

_As others have mentioned, the choices & variety are overwhelming. Last night on jilliansdrawers.com I saw a starter package "Changingdiapers, changing minds," that includes 1 Kissaluvs Fitted, 2 Chinese Prefolds, 1 Fuzzi Bunz with Insert, 1 Happy Heiny with Insert, 1 bumgenius One-Size, 1 bumgenius All-In-One, 1 Bumpy Organic Cotton Cover, 1 Snappi.
Do you think this might be a good place to start? My concern is - are there enough diapers here to really get a feel for what CD is like on a daily basis, or is it too much variety?_ That seems like an interesting idea and package!

Wondering maybe if we could get people's favorite online store suggestions - there are so many!!

That mini shower thing hooks right up to the toilet - cool!
My DH uses a gazillion wipes too! Whatsup?

over and over - thank you!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonichka* 
I have been thinking about switching to CD fo a while now. I didn't even consider it pre-baby - no one I know does it. But, my baby is 5 months old (today actually), and it just feels wrong every time I throw away a disposable, nevermind taking out the bag full of them.
So, last night I couldn't sleep. I started reading threads on this board, and using the ads in Mothering mag to look up CD online sellers/info, and I was up till 6 AM!! I slept for a couple hours (fortunately DD obliged by taking an early AM nap). Then I looked here again, and this blessing of a thread was here. The posts from experienced CD moms have really brought it all together for me.

So I'd like to add a couple more questions to the mix if I may -
As others have mentioned, the choices & variety are overwhelming. Last night on jilliansdrawers.com I saw a starter package "Changingdiapers, changing minds," that includes 1 Kissaluvs Fitted, 2 Chinese Prefolds, 1 Fuzzi Bunz with Insert, 1 Happy Heiny with Insert, 1 bumgenius One-Size, 1 bumgenius All-In-One, 1 Bumpy Organic Cotton Cover, 1 Snappi.
Do you think this might be a good place to start? My concern is - are there enough diapers here to really get a feel for what CD is like on a daily basis, or is it too much variety?

I'm also wondering what I need accessory-wise to start out? DD is still EBF for now, but solids aren't too far off, so I'd like to try it out with easy poops first









One more thing. Do you use no ointment with the average diaper change? I'm a big A&D user right now, and DD'd skin has been beautiful. Do you really not need it with CD?

Thanks for all the info already posted, and TIA for any additional help!!


I think the diaper package is a good idea. The biggest thing the variaty will do is tell you what will fit your babe. I have heard people say for example that the Happy Heinys didn't fit their build. Prefolds are super easy once you figure out how to fold them so having a couple to practice with is good. The only thing that is missing from the package is wool, longies or soakers, and IMO that is the best part of CDing. I find wraps to be binding, they don't bend well, but I haven't used the bumpy cover so maybe that is just a side effect of the BSWW.

As far as ointments go if you keep them breatheable, which is why wool is so good, there isn't much need for ointments. I use Lasinoh which also doubles as lanolizer for my wool. I have only used it on DS once.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
Wondering maybe if we could get people's favorite online store suggestions - there are so many!!


http://hyenacart.com/shop.php
http://www.cottontailbaby.com/--when I first started doing Fuzzi Bunz hers were the cheapest I could find. I needed the X-Large size and she went above and beyond in CS to get them to me fast. I love her customer service and these wool soakers. DS is in the Monkey one right now.


----------



## Daniel's Kitty (Nov 18, 2006)

I have one in cloth and one part time in cloth (we are finishing off the disposables and hoping $ will come in for more covers).

My 8 month old doesn't do well with disposables. I use prefolds and thirsties covers, then on laundry day I use Swaddlebees or Fuzzibuns.

I have 3 covers per child, 24 cpfs, 1 hemp prefold, 2 swaddlebees, 2 fuzzibuns. I would buy more covers and prefolds if I could since dh loves those and we have had a few wet leaks and no poopy ones.

We don't normally use any ointment, but I have used weleda calendula cream on occasion. I have to use so much cream on the baby if he is in sposies to try to keep the diaper away from skin.

There is some great wool out there, so pretty to look at. I wish I could use some of it, but my skin doesn't agree with lanolin.

My favorite store is www.babycottonbottoms.com


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a 16-month old daughter and we've used cloth from the start. She is BF, so her poop was "normal BF" poop for about 8 months, then "peanut buttery" for a few months, and has now turned to kind of normal 'grown-up' poop that isn't so sticky.

We've always separated pee from poo in the pails, and run the poo dipes through a soak and rinse before washing with the pee. When the poo shifted from normal "BF poo" to the "I can eat solids!" kind of poo, we started dunking the dipes in the toilet to swish off the solid matter. Up to that point, it wasn't needed - the washer was able to get rid of everything without any issues.

I haven't actually had a poo diaper while we've been out since her poo switched from BF-poo. If there were a bathroom handy where we were, I'd shake off what I could, and fold up the rest into the dipe and leav it until we got home.

We use prefolds and AI2s exclusively: our $100 of prefolds is still going strong, 16 months later. I'm using the "standard" and "NB" size together, tri-folding them together and laying them in the AI2 cover. If we run out of the standard size (only have 18 of them), I use the snap-in soakers that came with the AI2 and a NB prefold or two. I find the prefolds are more absorbent and keep goop off the cover better than the soakers that came with the AI2s. I love the way my AI2s fit and last though, and I like the flexibility of being able to set up some diapers in advance for people who aren't so familiar with cloth. (I use AngelWraps Quick-Dry AIOs.)

Good luck







I bet you cold make cloth work, and save some money in the process. Be careful at HyenaCart though!


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonichka* 
I have been thinking about switching to CD fo a while now. I didn't even consider it pre-baby - no one I know does it. But, my baby is 5 months old (today actually), and it just feels wrong every time I throw away a disposable, nevermind taking out the bag full of them.

And that is the most liberating thing since I made the switch a few weeks ago: seeing only ONE trash can on the curb on trash day









Quote:

So I'd like to add a couple more questions to the mix if I may -
As others have mentioned, the choices & variety are overwhelming.
They were for me too. In my case, I had a very limited budget. So I let the TP on MDC decide. I found a great deal on covers on the TP which kind of decided for me that I needed to do prefolds. And well, it's worked out for me. But the starter packages like the one at Jillian's Drawers' are an excellent place to start if you just aren't sure what kind of CD style is for you.

Quote:

My concern is - are there enough diapers here to really get a feel for what CD is like on a daily basis, or is it too much variety?
If you're wondering if the sample package is enough for a day, it's not. It is however enough to give you an idea of what CD'ing is like.

Quote:

I'm also wondering what I need accessory-wise to start out? DD is still EBF for now, but solids aren't too far off, so I'd like to try it out with easy poops first








I may be in the minority here but I'm using old plastic shopping bags and doing the diaper swish in the toilet. My kids would be so into trouble with the mini-shower. And as for the wet bag/pail, I just haven't had a chance to get one









On my accessories to buy list: some more hemp doublers so dd is quite so huge w/two prefolds at bedtime







. Some cut up fleece or microterry to keep the wetness away from the skin. I'm planning on knitting another soaker or set of longies because the ones I have seem to work so well at night. Also, a trash can or something with a lid.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

sorry...what's an AI2?


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry for the acronym abuse







An AI2 is an "all in one" (meaning absorbent part + cover part combined) where the absorbent part is removable, rather than fixed to the cover. I like these because we get more mileage out of a single cover than we would if we had to change covers every time she peed or pooped, which means we end up needing fewer covers.

As for recommendations: We got our CPFs from Whole Family Market (cloth Diapers 'n More)... I would just shop on price for CPFs; I don't think there's really that much difference between the CPFs out there. For covers, AngelWraps is my favorite online store. Her diapers just fit my little girl perfectly: she is fairly lean in the waist but has chunky thighs (like mom, lol). We have never had any leak problems and they have aged amazingly well. No frayed edges, the velcro is still firmly attached and sticky after MONTHS of constant usage, the prints have not faded, and they fit for a long time. We did not retire the "small" covers we purchased when DD was about 2 months old until she was about 9-10 months old. And if we are really hurting for a cover, we can still use one of the smalls if we use the snap-in soaker it came with.


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
http://hyenacart.com/shop.php
http://www.cottontailbaby.com/--when I first started doing Fuzzi Bunz hers were the cheapest I could find. I needed the X-Large size and she went above and beyond in CS to get them to me fast. I love her customer service and these wool soakers. DS is in the Monkey one right now.

Those wool soakers are so cute. Those are the same as "diaper covers" right?


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mpvelaz* 
Those wool soakers are so cute. Those are the same as "diaper covers" right?

Yes you put them on over a diaper, fitted or prefold. The care is different, you don't machine wash and you have to lanolize, but otherwise they are the same. Soakers are pull on which is nice because you don't have snaps/velcro to deal with on top of what is on your fitted. They are more physically flexible to wear.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

can I bump my own post? well I am - for the after bedtime crowd.
thanks.


----------



## GinaNY (Aug 30, 2006)

nak

I always rec 3 sites for those who are newish to cloth. These really helped me.

On-line "How To..." video
http://healthydiapers.com/video.html

Basic stuff but she has a lot of great info, well organized and offers a trial package
www.jilliansdrawers.com

Good reading
www.realdiaperassociation.com

MDC for support, trouble shooting and links to so many cool things I'd never have found myself.

(I guess that's 4 )

Take it slow. Have patience with the dipes and yourself. You didn't learn how to parent, do your job or drive in a day. Babysteps!

I love
-Wetbags,
-Dishwashing gloves to seperate & dump dipes into wash,
-Indian prefolds,
-BG 2.0 --( I do not recommend for newborns)--
-Toddler size snappis
-Imse Vimse Wraps,
-Wool if you can get the lanolizing right (I suck a this but most wool users swear by them. I love them too, just haven't been able to perfect it.)

Under The Nile Organic Fitteds--super convenient but horrible to dry. When I wash them I do another load of something and dry them again with that 2nd load.

Motherease One size fitted--I just won one of these and seem really really nice. I dunno about the cover--I could take it or leave it. I would have bought a few more if I had listened to wise women here









hth


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm off to buy some diapers!!!

I'm going to get the trail package that bonichka mentioned at jillian's (did you already get yours??)

Wish me luck girls. I will be back - with more questions!
I can't thank you enough!







:


----------



## bonichka (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
I'm off to buy some diapers!!!

I'm going to get the trail package that bonichka mentioned at jillian's (did you already get yours??)

Wish me luck girls. I will be back - with more questions!
I can't thank you enough!







:

I'm going away for the weekend, so I will order them Sunday, to maximize my time. I can't wait!!
I'm sure I'll be back with questions too!


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm ordering mine right now. I'm going with prefolds (pretty much what we can afford right now). One more question, whats the difference between Indian and Chinese prefolds? is it just where they are made or is there more to it than that?


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mpvelaz* 
One more question, whats the difference between Indian and Chinese prefolds? is it just where they are made or is there more to it than that?

Well, they're named for where they're made, but there is a difference in the diapers, too. Here's what Cottonbabies has to say:

Quote:

*Indian prefolds benefits:*
Softer cotton
Unbleached diapers wash up quicker (3 washes)

*Indian prefolds drawbacks:*
May wear out faster than the Chinese prefolds.
Lighter weight thread is used when sewing the ends of the diapers so the thread may wear out faster than the fabric does.

*Chinese prefolds benefits:*
Heavier duty stitching
These are probably made of twill
Due to being made of a heavier-weight fabric and stitched with a thicker thread, these prefolds will probably stay nice longer than the Indian prefolds.

*Chinese prefolds drawbacks:*
May pill up more than the Indian prefolds.
These diapers are still soft but they are definitely rougher than the Indian prefolds (when washed and dried in the same load)
It takes 7-10 hot wash cycles to make an unbleached Chinese prefold usable and absorbent.
That said, I have both and can't decide which I like better. It seems to me that the chinese _premiums_ and indian _regulars_ have about the same absorbency. I love my indian _premiums_ for naps. And, I'm always reaching for the chinese _regulars_ last. As noted above, the stitching looks great on the chinese prefolds, but it's already starting to fray a bit on my indian prefolds.

Oh, and you will most likely be buying bleached Chinese prefolds, so don't be put off by the number of wash cycles mentioned above.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

So I got my diapers from Jillian's today!! (so fast btw).
They are so cute!

I realize that prefolds are the cheapest, but just after one use I'm thinking - no way am I using these things! And you should of seen DH's face as I had to dunk it in the toilet because it was not very solid









How long do those take to get used to?

Is it easier to practice on a breastfeeding newborn, than a squiggly, yucky poop toddler?

I think I could get used to the two steps of inner and outer, but the folding - dunno. Maybe fitteds are for me...

Love the pocket diapes. Poop fell right off, then into the bin. Love it!
AIO same thing.

I'll use an insert, kissaluv, and cover for nightime . Yes?

TIA!!


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
I'll use an insert, kissaluv, and cover for nightime . Yes?

TIA!!

yup, I love my kissaluvs. If your looking toward fitted check out cricketts too, they are one size and hemp and reasonably priced. Def get covers that breath, we currently use Bummis whisper wrap which don't breath and we have redness issues. Have ME airflows coming that breath really well. wool and fleece breath well too.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok after a day of CD'ing, I'm in!








I am really excited and I can't thank you all enough for your help!!
The process really wasn't as gross or overwhelming as I thought it would be.

The jury is definitely still out on the prefolds though. I admire you gals that exclusively prefold - nice work!!

So the kissaluvs seemed to sit very low on my guy and the fuzzi bun seemed too big!!
Loved the HH pocket and both the bG pocket and AIO

He wet through the imse vimse cover with a kissaluv fitted and the FB insert. And it was really bulky as well. I felt bad for him with that huge butt to roll around 

He's a 27lb 33in 18 mo! Any experience as to what would best fit my guy?
I would like to get a stash that gets him into cloth full time and preps me for baby #2 in May.

I addition I need a bin liner, travel bag, mini shower, wipes, and ???

I'm so excited to join the cloth diapering cool kids!


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Good job. Can't help you on suggestions for your big boy. I'm a prefold user


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't rule out the prefolds yet. Is the biggest issue the poop or the folding?


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
Ok after a day of CD'ing, I'm in!








I am really excited and I can't thank you all enough for your help!!
The process really wasn't as gross or overwhelming as I thought it would be.

Welcome to the world of CDing...and the inevitable urge to buy more diapers







:

Quote:

The jury is definitely still out on the prefolds though. I admire you gals that exclusively prefold - nice work!!
Don't give up on the prefolds yet. Are you tri-folding? My DS is way to wiggly for me to do any of the cool folds with the snappi...only managed that once or twice!

Quote:

So the kissaluvs seemed to sit very low on my guy and the fuzzi bun seemed too big!!
Loved the HH pocket and both the bG pocket and AIO

He wet through the imse vimse cover with a kissaluv fitted and the FB insert. And it was really bulky as well. I felt bad for him with that huge butt to roll around 
My son is pretty bulky at night, too, but it doesn't seem to bother him. We use a Little Beetles Hemp fitted plus a microfiber doubler with a silk liner on top, all under an Aristocrats wool cover. Haven't had a leak since we started that combo.

Quote:

He's a 27lb 33in 18 mo! Any experience as to what would best fit my guy?
I would like to get a stash that gets him into cloth full time and preps me for baby #2 in May.
Sorry...no suggestions...prefolds?







:









Quote:

I addition I need a bin liner, travel bag, mini shower, wipes, and ???

I'm so excited to join the cloth diapering cool kids!








You may want to get some flushable liners. I'll be honest: I started out thinking I would use one all the time (I was _that_ afraid of poop







), but now I rarely use them. They are nice to have, though, on the rare occasion that he needs some diaper rash cream, or if he's having runny poops due to teething.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

The issue is the poop _and_ the folding.

He doesn't sit still and maybe I'll just try to newspaper fold, flaps in the back. That might be easier and the poop would come off easier maybe?!?

I think I just want the whole process to be simple and pockets and fitteds seem to be much simpler.

He wet through again last night. He didn't seem bothered by it. I think I'll try to too big fuzzi bun with an extra insert. Perhaps it will fit then. People rave about fuzzis for nitetime. Caution newbie question approaching... I put the extra layer in the pocket too right. Or on top of?

Love the happy heiny fits him really well and was able to keep it on for a while!

The bum genius AIO leaked like a sieve! I noticed his pants were all wet 2 hours after I put him in it. Took the pants off, fabric was completely dry. Thought he sat in some water or something. kept him in it for 10 more mins to brush his teeth and off to change. when I took him off the toilet seat noticed it was all wet. Now the diaper was soaked! After 2 hours?!? It was like it leaked through it not out the sides.

BG pocket OS is great however!

I'm not completely afraid of the poop per se. But I don't want it to stain the pretty diapers if I can't get it off bc it's too runny. I think I will try some liners.

You guys are showin' off with your prefoldin' bad selves. I think I might just be too lazy









Now I need more diapers...hmmmmmmm


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I put something over the fuzzi Bunz too. Usually I stuff it with a trifolded prefold and then put longies or a soaker over that to contain leaks. The prefolds take a little practice.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

so you stuff something else _inside_ it? Not on top of? Then something over the FB?

It's crazy how big their little bums look for bedtime


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
so you stuff something else _inside_ it? Not on top of? Then something over the FB?

It's crazy how big their little bums look for bedtime









Yes I do the MOE insert, the prefold and then longies for PJ's. My current routine is trifolded prefold inside a regular prefold with longies. Overstuffing a Fuzzi Bunz sometimes causes gaps on the thigh and the pee just rolls out.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Tried to put another stuffer in the fuzzin Buns. What you said would happen -That's what happened! It became even gappier (is that a word?).

So I tried OS bG with two inserts. He slept like and angel and woke up completely dry!!! Happy mama!

I tried the newspaper fold with a cover. It way so bulky on him and he wouldn't even sit still for that. Then he ripped the cover off 15 mins later and left everything on the LR floor!

Any recommendations for a fitted and a cover? I have only tried the kissaluv sz2 and imse vimse cover - they don't fit him.

I think I'll place an order today to have a days supply!


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

I got my first order of diapers and supplies! So excited!!
Just waiting on my sprayer and a travel wetbag.

A few more newbie questions though...

If you double stuff a pocket with hemp does it matter if it goes on top of or underneath the micro fiber insert?

Is the overwhelming ammonia smell from the diaper pail normal? It just about knocks me over









Diaper rash cream? Just no cod liver oil? Anything else is ok?

Solution for cloth wipes? Just water and a bit of baby soap? Can I just put it in a spray bottle? Wouldn't a wipes warmer get all yucky with water in it? I had one for disposable wipes that I just thought was overkill and stopped using it days after he was born. It's downstairs somewhere but I think I remember it saying do not fill with liquid.

My wash routing is cold rinse then hot wash with a double rinse. I am using Tide regular for now. Does that seem good enough?

You guys have been tremendously helpful on this journey. I'll post a cloth diaper video on my blog soon!! Maybe it'll convince someone else it's not so scary!


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats on your fluffy mail!

Using a microfiber insert and a hemp insert at the same time, put the microfiber closer to the baby...it absorbs faster than hemp.

Ammonia smell: how often are you washing? I had very little issue when I was washing every other day. Even now, washing every 3 days it's not bad until I actually dump the diapers into the washer.

Diaper rash creams: I thought that most creams are a no-no with pockets. I haven't used a cream except with a disposable liner to keep it away from the diaper itself...hopefully someone else will have more info for you.

Wipes solution: I'm just wetting the wipes at the sink as I need them, but DS poops only once a day or so, and most of the time we catch it in the potty now. I've seen some recipes for wipes solutions on here, but like you, I'm worried about it getting yucky in the wipes warmer.

Wash routine: Sounds good to me! I use regular Tide, too, and I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

The ammonia smell is just fine in the pail, unless it is open for too long. I should've been more clear - it is when I put it in the washer that I nearly fall over - so that seems normal then. I was just wondering if there was something wrong with his pee to be honest









I am washing every 2/3 days. Mostly 2.

I'll use a liner if I need to use rash cream until I can find out more. I have heard no no too!

You have been most helpful mrs mama!!


----------



## laurelavenue (Dec 29, 2006)

I am lazy, so if cloth diapering were tons of work, I'd have given it up long ago. But I am now cloth diapering my 4th baby.

My system is simple. I have several WAHMIE brand diaper pail liners, which I jkeep in my diaper pail. My pail is just a regular old plastic garbage can - like a tall kitchen one - with a lid.

I throw wet and dirty diapers into the pail, which has the liner in it. Cloth wipes too. I even throw disposable wipes in there (and then deal with throwing them away AFTER they have gone thru the wash and they are clean). If there is any solid poop on a diaper, I just shake it into the toilet.

I do not dunk, soak, rinse or do anything else special with my diapers. I just toss them in the diaper pail. Covers go in there too.

When the pail is full - every two or three days - I lift the liner out of the pail and dump the diapers into my washer. I throw the liner in with them. I never touch the diapers.

I wash them on a long cycle with hot. I use a detergent with no additives or fabric softeners. Then I put them in the dryer with a dry towel to speed up the drying process. I dry them on medium heat until they are dry.

I do not buy any diapers that require special care. I do have two wool covers that don't go in the dryer (they hang dry) but other than that, it's easy, easy, easy.

Again, I am very lazy and not a very good housekeeper ;-) But this is easy and much nicer than nasty disposables.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Ammonia smell: Yes it is potent. It seems especially more potent on the microfiber than cotton and often my prefolds have evaporated quite a bit from day one. I think the microfiber just holds the pee in.

Diaper rash: I am not a full time pocket user so if I have to use it I will put DS in a fitted or prefold. I use Lasinoh as a barrier. Do you have a sewing machine? You can cut up strips of old towels or recieving blankets, zig zag the ends and Viola! you have diaper liners.

Wipe solution: I use Bummie Wash from Faithacrefarmgoods on Hyena cart. I prep about a dozen at a time in an old wipe tub and keep them in a wipe warmer. DS thanks me for it.









I don't use Tide, I am allergic to it, but keep a nose out. If your diapers start smelling they might have detergent build up.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mpvelaz* 

How many diapers do I need to buy? What styles, brands are best? I really like the fitted ones, but not sure if I can afford that. Will "one-size" really fit any size?

i know this has been covered, but i thought i'd share my experience. i went into labor with about 3 fitteds and 12 prefolds onhand. it was not a problem, because we wanted to keep ds naked as much as possible anyway, and we had a ton of receiving blankets that we used in those first weeks.

if you havent't CD'd before, i think it's silly to go out and buy a ton of diapers before baby comes. i was suprised by how huge my baby was and i'm a midwife! so neither of the 2 NB fitteds i had onhand fit, and the one-size bella bottom was too big. (btw, bella bottoms quickly became my favorite fittteds).

i think it's wise to have a couple of different style fitteds ot pockets, and a dozen or two prefolds on hand. if you decide you hate PFs you can always find another use for them (burprag, diaper bag towel, changing table towel, etc). then you can order more of the fitteds or pockets or whatever or try something new altogether.

as far as the daily routine goes, we EC half the time so we don't end up with many poopy diapers. we use mainly prefolds and fitteds around teh house, no covers. i almost always change a diaper as soon as it's wet, so our diapers never end up majorly soaked, except the nighttime ones.

our changing pad is in the bathroom, but i often just do changes on the floor or couch or wherever. i keep a fabic lined basket in our nicer bathroom, and a bigold paint bucket in the more "utility" bathroom. in both cases i just toss the wet diaper in the basket or bucket. if it's poopy i'll spray it in the utility BR and toss it in the bucket. every couple of days i collect the basket and bucket and toss in the wash. haven't had any problems with smell.


----------

